# my red is floating around like he's about to die



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

what's going on? hes swimming sideways like hes bout to die for a long time.. doesnt look nothin like hes itching himself.. its been bout 15 minutes hes still doing it.. i dont know if he'll make it or what..


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

check all your water perimeters. what size tank? what size piranha? how long has he been in the tank? whens the last time u changed water?


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

30 gall.. 4 p's, this ones a 1" piranha.. nitrite 0, ammonia 0, ph 7, water changed last thursday.. i put him in his own cage so none of the other ones would mess w/ him while he's doing this crazy shlt.. he seems to b just chillin now..


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

he is prolley alright...maybe just cuz u just put him in the aquarium my rhom always acts weird he is always scratching his side and stuff its funny


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

My 2" Red was doing the same when I put him a bucket to transfer him. I thought he was dying too. He kept turning horizontal for a long time. I think it was just stress because he returned back to normal when I put him my new tank.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Probably a stroke.. seriously. Maority of fish have strokes (like humans) and jerk violently throughout the tank before it dies. Sometimes it'' do that also and then have a after effect which can make it irregular for the meanwhile. I advise you to look after it and keep a watchful eye. Your other Ps might sense its handicap and might go after him.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Check water. Its most likely to me water conditions


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Probably a stroke.. seriously. Maority of fish have strokes (like humans) and jerk violently throughout the tank before it dies. Sometimes it'' do that also and then have a after effect which can make it irregular for the meanwhile. I advise you to look after it and keep a watchful eye. Your other Ps might sense its handicap and might go after him.


 i had no ida


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

to me it sounds like stress. mine did it. i also added some aquairum salt to help him reduce his stress levels


----------

